# Recruitment Process in ADIA



## whity

Dear All,

I have an interview with ADIA in the coming weeks.

If someone could brief about the interview process and the time taken to get the confirmation, I would appreciate that.

Thanks.


----------



## AlexDhabi

It can take ages for the interview date to be confirmed and then typically they want you to come at really short notice. The interview process varies depending on the job, but often you get one-to-one interviews with several different managers in different departments, obviously most time being spent with the recruiting department.


----------



## whity

AlexDhabi said:


> It can take ages for the interview date to be confirmed and then typically they want you to come at really short notice. The interview process varies depending on the job, but often you get one-to-one interviews with several different managers in different departments, obviously most time being spent with the recruiting department.


How much time does it take after the interview process and confirmation?

I read in the forums that it might take even 5 months to complete the clearance. Is it true?

Can you share what you know about the post-interview stage?


----------



## AlexDhabi

From first contact with recruitment agent all the way through to starting a job takes 8 to 12 months.


----------



## Andy17

AlexDhabi said:


> From first contact with recruitment agent all the way through to starting a job takes 8 to 12 months.


Bottom line is advice found else where... Do not repeat do not resign your current position until you are sure you have a position confirmed here.


----------



## AAMIDXB

*How does ADIA hire?*

Hi 

Can smbody advise how does ADIA hire? Cant find any vacancies in their website..


----------



## AlexDhabi

Recruitment for organisations like ADIA is usually done through recruitment consultancies and headhunters. For direct hire upload your details to their website and if you match what they are looking for they will contact you.


----------



## AAMIDXB

Hi

Thank you for your reply. I have already registered in ADIA's website. Bt no response


----------



## sashe84

AlexDhabi said:


> Recruitment for organisations like ADIA is usually done through recruitment consultancies and headhunters. For direct hire upload your details to their website and if you match what they are looking for they will contact you.


Alex - would appreciate a PM with some info on best HH/agencies to contact/work with

kr
a


----------

